# An AI story!



## Thewife (Apr 7, 2009)

Years ago dad wanted to AI some cows Hereford, I wanted Brahma!
We ended up agreeing to breed some of his Brahma and some of mine Hereford!

Dad was never around when the AI guy came out, so the guy would breed whatever to whoever I told him too! 
The guy had been out a few times and already had bred 3, Brahma! 
Dad knew this!
Dad happened to be there when the last one to be bred Brahma, was bred!
So my evil Dad, with the best straight face he could muster, tells the guy that he's only allowing me to have this 1 cow bred Brahma!
I just smiled at the guy!
Then he continued on how he didn't want a bunch of flop eared cattle on HIS farm!
I just kept smiling!
Then dad asks the guy how many straws of Hereford he had left. I don't remember the exact number, but Dad starts doing the math, and tells the guy that the numbers just don't seem to add up considering how many cows he had been out to breed!
I just kept smiling!

The guy didn't stop to chat like he usually did? 
He seemed to be in kind of a hurry to get out of here?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 7, 2009)

Did you pre-buy the straws? I'm wondering how the numbers didn't add up?


----------



## Thewife (Apr 7, 2009)

I think Dad bought 10 Hereford straws.

I don't remember exact numbers, but lets say the guy had been out 5 times? 
That should have meant dad had 5 straws left?
But, since he had bred 3 Brahma, the guy would have told him he had 8 left!
The guy did not seem to want to stick around and explain to dad  that he had already bred 3 of his cows Brahma, and that's why he had so many straws left!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 7, 2009)

He pre-bought them so, he knew the numbers. I thought he must have otherwise he wouldn't know what kind of numbers the guy had dealt with. 

Did you get very many heifers out of the brahma bred ones?


----------



## Thewife (Apr 7, 2009)

I ended up with 4 heifers! 
1 free martin, 1 moved in with the neighbor and the other 2 are where most of the Brahma bloodlines I have now, came from.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 7, 2009)

goodthing your dad didnt skin you alive.


----------



## Thewife (Apr 7, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> goodthing your dad didnt skin you alive.


Dad knew what I was doing!
It was the poor AI guy, that had been a friend of dads for years, that didn't know dad knew! 
I think he just wanted to get out of here before dad asked anymore questions!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 8, 2009)

i know your dad knew the hole time.i bet it was fun watching the tech squirm.thinking he was in trouble.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 8, 2009)

Good story! I bet the AI guy never came back to visit.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 10, 2009)




----------

